# K-W Tiger Launch Party



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

To celebrate the Mini-Grand-Opening of our temporary offices in Kitchener while we get ready for our BIG GRAND OPENING in Kitchener, Carbon KW is going to be having an official *TIGER LAUNCH PARTY!!!!!*










Our launch party will be on Friday, April 29th from 6:00 PM - 9:00 PM at 30 Duke Street West in Kitchener. 










We'll have Tiger roaring on tons of great Mac systems, with some fun surprises up our sleeves. And hey.. you can... er.. Meet the Mayor of ehMac!   

The first 10.4 people to pick up their copy of Tiger will get a prize!  But make sure you email me to reserve your copy! 

Did I mention will have some really kick @$$ systems running Tiger!!!

















We'll even have a few other items for sale like iPod Shuffles, LaCie Hard Drives, etc...  

Hope to see you at the K-Dub Tiger Launch! If you know of any Mac users in the Kitchener, Waterloo, Cambridge, Guelph, Ayr, Paris, Tillsonburg, New Hamburg, Woodstock, Stratford, Breslau, Elmira, Elora, Bloomingdale, Drayton, Brantford, Arthur, Tavistock, Baden, Wellesly, Fergus, Manheim, St. Jacobs, Listowel etc..... area, please tell them about our Tiger launch party!


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

*Chance to win iPod Shuffle with Tiger pre-order!*

Pre-order Tiger for the official Tiger launch parties at *Carbon T.O.* or *Carbon KW* for a chance to win an iPod Shuffle! 

*Give us a shout to pre-order Tiger!*

Also, get an iPod for a low as $1 with a system purchase. See our Now Ad below for details.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

*Tiger has entered the building*

We've received skid loads of Tiger!!! Customers who have pre-ordered for pickup at either Toronto or Kitchener Carbon locations will get their copy right at 6:00 PM, April 29th. 

If you don't want to put your faith in some courier delivery Tiger and waiting at your door at the right time, reserve your copy for pickup @ Carbon today! _Please send me your contact info when reserving a copy._

Plus, you won't have to play with Tiger all by yourself at home. Join the party with tons of other Mac users checking it out on the latest and greatest Mac systems and 30" Displays. 

Dashboard on a 30" Cinema Display, that's worth the drive alone!  

Thanks to everyone who's reserved a copy already.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

*1 Year anniversary of Tiger - Carbon KW Mini grand-opening*

Today is the 1 Year anniversary of Tiger ... and, Carbon KW's Mini grand-opening! 

My, how fast a year goes!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

_HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!_ :clap:









Now gimme an iPod or somethin'... :heybaby:


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Woot!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god, some one has got to win an AudioDan dead thread award!


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> _HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!_ :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

June 18th will be our official 1-year anniversary. I'll give you an invitation to the 1 year anniversary sale.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

CarbonJohn said:


> June 18th will be our official 1-year anniversary. I'll give you an invitation to the 1 year anniversary sale.


I'll put my party dress on -- OOPS... wrong type of "party" 



audiodan said:


> Oh god, some one has got to win an AudioDan dead thread award!


pish-posh, audiodan. This thread resurrection is like... looking at baby pictures. :baby:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

audiodan said:


> Oh god, some one has got to win an AudioDan dead thread award!


You know...The best thing that you can do is to get a new avatar.

Enough already...Yeesh.

Oh...
and btw Carbon...Thanks...The Quadra I bought from you guys is still working great.
Oh...Also the G4 tower is working great too.

Good luck with your Tiger thingy.

D


----------

